# I really thought I was bleeding



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

This is Balou's first outside bite he figured it out really quick. Due to the language I put music over the audio. Nice of Kevin to slap the dog for me!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVaBiQhZCws


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I really think I'm more suited for this now [FONT=&quot][/FONT]http://vimeo.com/7356697


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

And you can use a cane to stand upright - perfect!


----------



## Vanessa Dunstan (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL you poor thing, you got really worked over there didnt you. Again 10/10 for courage \\/


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

hey, this was just the 2nd one....he had 3 more... ;-)


----------



## Vanessa Dunstan (Apr 27, 2010)

Awww better him than me LMAO hows your legs Timothy?


----------



## Rens de Vries (Feb 5, 2008)

Would love to see the uncensored version 

And the "after"pics from that leg haha.

gr rens


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

They are sore to the touch but no bruising yet. They informed me that the bruising will come when I'm at home. It's very deep bruising I guess!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Keep em commin........=P~


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I really think I'm more suited for this now http://vimeo.com/7356697


ROFL!! Brilliant


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> This is Balou's first outside bite he figured it out really quick. Due to the language I put music over the audio. Nice of Kevin to slap the dog for me!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVaBiQhZCws


Sweet ;-) The music was so we couldn't hear Tim scream. Your facial expressions were quite telling.

Atta boy...take one or two for the team


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

So, can you still walk, or will they have to carry you into the plane when you leave? LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> So, can you still walk, or will they have to carry you into the plane when you leave? LOL


Still 2 more leg bites after this. I can walk! Got good video of Medusa biting for ya Anna!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Still 2 more leg bites after this. I can walk! Got good video of Medusa biting for ya Anna!


Good to hear you're still in one piece.  I admit I was laughing to see you scooting backwards in the chair as Balou tried to dig out your kneecap - but I'm sure you held up better than I could have done. LOL :lol:

And, THANKS SO MUCH for taking/posting videos. It's great to see the dogs!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Great cover music. Bringin back some memories with some danzig!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

At first I thought I wanted to hear the audio, but the facial expressions soon became enough. That was better than the first. I haven't laughed that hard in awhile. When I got bit by my own dog it took 3 days to bruise. We want pics when it's pretty.

Thumbs up for being a great sport!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I had to watch it again on full screen. I can't get over how that chair kept walking backwards. LMAO =D>


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I had to watch it again on full screen. I can't get over how that chair kept walking backwards. LMAO =D>


LOL I wanted to get away. I thought at first oh this isn't bad. 
The first video I was all smiles before Wibo got attached ](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks to me like Balou would have happily taken you by the nads till he was redirected.
Now THAT would have been great cause for a few tears. :lol:;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Looks to me like Balou would have happily taken you by the nads till he was redirected.
> Now THAT would have been great cause for a few tears. :lol:;-)


Free neutering? That would be cruel!


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> hey, this was just the 2nd one....he had 3 more... ;-)


I'm interested to hear why you guys don't build up the dogs a little more before you ask them to bite?

Wibo looked much nicer on the entry, but this guy almost looked confused.

Just wondering.
thanks


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> I'm interested to hear why you guys don't build up the dogs a little more before you ask them to bite?
> 
> Wibo looked much nicer on the entry, but this guy almost looked confused.
> 
> ...


trick is to let the dog bite withou/very little agitation. Every dog will bite on agitation, the dog has to learn to bite on command on a passive person. In the end the dog will have a agitating decoy (or 2) and some passive persons in a room/space, the dog must bite the person who you want him to. 

The confusion you see is because both handler as dog are having a lack of experience in civil bites. This was the first or second bite of Balou this way. If Dick would have handeled him you still see some inexperience of the dog, but ´cause of Dicks skill/experience as handler you would have noticed less.
Look at the vid of Bassie, same inexperience of the dog (far less experience on the suit as Balou has), also 2nd time this way, but an experienced handler.

With all dogs you can see they search the whole area on who to bite on. On 2-3 mtrs of Tim there are few people, for the dogs all of those people could be the one they have to bite, Bassie and Balou still have to learn to react to the cue of their handler (inexperience of the dogs). Wibo and Spike (maybe Tim will post the vid later of Spike) are very experienced in acting on the cues of Dick.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no doubt 1 or 2 more times of that and it's over. Pretty impressive that it really took so little to get him to do it! Like you said Spike and Wibo do it because you said so, no movement!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Like you said Spike and Wibo do it because you said so, no movement!


And YOU do it too because Dick said so ;-)~ "Stand up, sit down, up, down" :lol: You learn well Tim


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> trick is to let the dog bite withou/very little agitation. Every dog will bite on agitation, the dog has to learn to bite on command on a passive person. In the end the dog will have a agitating decoy (or 2) and some passive persons in a room/space, the dog must bite the person who you want him to.
> 
> The confusion you see is because both handler as dog are having a lack of experience in civil bites. This was the first or second bite of Balou this way. If Dick would have handeled him you still see some inexperience of the dog, but ´cause of Dicks skill/experience as handler you would have noticed less.
> Look at the vid of Bassie, same inexperience of the dog (far less experience on the suit as Balou has), also 2nd time this way, but an experienced handler.
> ...


 Great, thanks for clearing that up. 
Because I'm more into sport than police, sometimes its hard for me to see all the angles.
But you have awesome dogs! 

best regards, keep on producing awesome dogs.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> And YOU do it too because Dick said so ;-)~ "Stand up, sit down, up, down" :lol: You learn well Tim


LMAO You would to if Dick told you to!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> LMAO You would to if Dick told you to!


NO doubt!! Dick commands respect  That's a man that says what he means and means what he says ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL I watched this video again and thought if you blocked out the dog and handler and just watched your face I looks like um, well, take a look if you don't know. \\/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> LOL I watched this video again and thought if you blocked out the dog and handler and just watched your face I looks like um, well, take a look if you don't know. \\/


I like the way you think :lol:, at least I think I do because I don't really know what you mean by that and it's not like I was thinking about anything that may or may not be considered to be similar to what you were or are thinking, oh forget it.

And just for the record, I didn't roll up a sheet of printer paper to use like a telescope and isolate his head on the video and decided it looked like Tim was getting a hummer.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I like the way you think :lol:, at least I think I do because I don't really know what you mean by that and it's not like I was thinking about anything that may or may not be considered to be similar to what you were or are thinking, oh forget it.
> 
> And just for the record, I didn't roll up a sheet of printer paper to use like a telescope and isolate his head on the video and decided it looked like Tim was getting a hummer.


That's hilarious you 2. Thanks for pointing that out Nicole. Finally a female that thinks like a guy!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That's hilarious you 2. Thanks for pointing that out Nicole. Finally a female that thinks like a guy!


It's a terrible thing to be a woman and have a male sense of humor. Not for the guys but a lot of women don't find it that amusing. LOL. I'm still laughing at that though, I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Are those facial expressions bringing back memories :-k:-k
Lepic said it was a birthing cry


----------



## Riley Rodewald (Feb 12, 2008)

Honestly Tim you are a lucky guy. I know you probably have a ton of bruises from taking these bites but honestly I have no experience at all in working dogs and I would take your place any day just to see these dogs.

Dick and Selena if you guys ever need a 19 year old who has no working dog experience at all... I will do what ever it is you need me to do just to see these dogs in person hahaha.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Riley said
"Dick and Selena if you guys ever need a 19 year old who has no working dog experience at all... I will do what ever it is you need me to do just to see these dogs in person hahaha.[/quote]


Riley, how do you think Dick and Selina feed their dog's!? :lol: ;-)


----------



## Riley Rodewald (Feb 12, 2008)

Hahaha kind of thought of that after...


----------

